# Best Eyeliner for Waterline?



## klu0906 (Nov 8, 2010)

What is your favorite eyeliner for the waterline? Perfably high end, or something between drugstore and high end. I am looking for something with rich bold color that is waterproof of course and will stay and stay. I was considering MAC's eye kohl, but I heard it wasnt very good for that, id like to tightline with it too. what is the best eye liner, and i plan on getting it in a black and brown. Recs please?


----------



## xjackie83 (Nov 8, 2010)

Mally beauty eyeliner.  Love it and that stuff stays put!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 8, 2010)

I have gel liners from Elisabeth Arden and are very happy. .

(i know some people think that brand is a granny brand but, but it is truly a great brand.)


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 8, 2010)

I like MAC kohl for waterline/tightlining. I use Fluidlines for the waterline as well though can't get to grips tightlining with them!


----------



## JaneHeartMakeup (Nov 11, 2010)

Prestige Total Intesity Eyeliner!!! Best eyeliner I have ever tried! They are soo pigmented but longlasting at the same time. I used for my upper and lower waterline... and it stays, throughout the whole day


----------



## JaeDanie (Nov 11, 2010)

I have tried a BUNCH for the waterline, including MAC's kohl.....wasn't impressed at all. Until I tried Make Up Forever's Aqua Eyes. It's AMAZING. It lasts all day and stays put where YOU put it...meaning no smearing all over the place.


----------



## blondepearl (Nov 12, 2010)

There really is nothing bad to say about Urban Decay's 24/7 Glide on Eye Pencil in Zero (black), available at Ulta, Sephora, and urbandecay.com.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 13, 2010)

I love Make Up For Ever and would also recommend the Aqua Eyes...


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 14, 2010)

Stila Kajal in Onyx for pencil or Clinique's Brush-On Cream Liner in True Black for a cream/gel (I liked it even better for the waterline than MAC Fluidline).


----------

